

Recent bootcamp grad, what I can do to become a great programmer moving forward? - mihirchronicles

Hey Hacker News Community,<p>I am about to graduate from a code bootcamp and was wondering if I could crowd source feedback from a rockstar community on my next steps to becoming a great developer.<p>I have been in startups throughout my professional career. I started couple companies of my own and also worked with venture-backed startups. I have worn many hats except programming. I was determined to learn technology side of things, so at least I understood the startup ecosystem in and out.<p>I had finally made a move to join a bootcamp and learned Full-Stack web development earlier this year. I built projects around fintech and space. When I first started out the bootcamp, I didn’t care much to pursue it as my career. Now, I am hooked and I can’t leave my desk. All I do is code! At my bootcamp, I was offered to mentor the next class. I am exploring that and as well as learning new technologies. I also won the 2nd place for my final project. I am really serious about programming and want to learn more and keep building and shipping. I am having the time of my life right now. I am planning on learning SWIFT, REACT.js, and couple other Javascript frameworks.<p>Here is my profile- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.themihirchronicles.com&#x2F;. I would love to have your input, guidance or anything you need to share which will help me accelerate in my career. Thank you!<p>Cheers,
Mihir (me-here)
======
nostrademons
[http://norvig.com/21-days.html](http://norvig.com/21-days.html)

------
motzyball
Don't use the word rockstar.

